# T.U.S.K. Tactical Kerambit & Tomahawk Course 2-6-16



## James Miller (Jan 9, 2016)

Join us for a fun and informative day of training with Datu Tim Hartman of the Modern Arnis system.
Datu Tim will be sharing with us his extensive knowledge of the tactical applications of the karambit and tomahawk.

This seminar is open to attendees of all ages.

Training tomahawks & karambits will be available for purchase at the seminar.

If you have any questions, please contactGuro Chris Thompsonof theFMA Academydirectly at the e-mail below:
info@fmaacademy.com

This is going to be an amazing seminar. Pre-registration is highly recommended to reserve your space today.

When:
Saturday, February 6th, 2016. From 1:00 PM - 6:00 PM

Where:
Duncan's Martial Arts Academy
835 Hiawatha Blvd W, Syracuse, New York 13204


Cost:
Pre-registration by January 17th, 2016. - $75
After that the fee is $95


----------

